# Observation hive plans?



## trenkert (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello,

My son wants to build an observation hive for a school project. We are looking for an easy 2-3 frame plan but have not had any luck. We are willing to purchase them so it does not have to be free.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/3-frame-observation-hive/


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

mine was built around 2- 16x20 pieces of glass from picture frames at the thrift store. Each glass was framed out with wide one-by material. I used the same one-by material to complete the "box". This wasn't built to respect the "bee space of 3/8 inch" but it worked out well for my topbar hives. The narrow bars are 1 and 3/8 and I can fit 2 side by side in the display hive. I don't put both in there though because the queen hides in between and I use it for county fairs and garden shows over a weekend to show off the bees. Usually I do one on the top rack and one on the bottom. My bars are the same length as a Langstroth frame.

Pictures can be found here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.706544739372059.1073741835.687315994628267&type=3


----------



## trenkert (Mar 24, 2016)

http://beesource.com/build-it-yourse...ervation-hive/

Thank you. unfortunately its a little too advanced for a rookie builder. Need more detailed steps..


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Try this one:

http://bnatural.x10host.com/observation-hive/


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

BNatural has moved. The new link is at:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/observation-hive/


----------

